# Problema configurar X

## pasteles

Bueno he instalado Xorg-x11, con algún problemilla que otro, que lo solucione actualizando portage, pero ahora si estoy atrancaete, la cosa es que ejecuto Xorg -configure, para que me cree automaticamene el xorg.conf pero me da el siguiente error:

"Missing output drivers.Configuration failed"

Decir que el make.conf , tengo puuesto VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia", INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard scanner"

----------

## Coghan

Asegúrate primero de tener el módulo nvidia cargado lanzado un lsmod:

```
lsmod |grep nvidia

nvidia               8853348  24 
```

Si no es correcto pues lanza

```
modprobe nvidia
```

Si esto es correcto comprueba que opengl apunta a nvidia

```
eselect opengl set list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

Fíjate que el (*) asterisco marca nvidia, si no es así lanza:

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Y luego vuelve a probar con:

```
Xorg -configure
```

----------

## pasteles

pues ni tengo cargado el modulo de nvidia, ni puedo cargarlo, asi que al hacer eselect solo me aparece el de X11

----------

## Coghan

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> pues ni tengo cargado el modulo de nvidia, ni puedo cargarlo, asi que al hacer eselect solo me aparece el de X11

 

Pues solo te queda hacer un 

```
emerge nvidia-drivers
```

 *Quote:*   

> Decir que el make.conf , tengo puuesto VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia", INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard scanner"

 

Al poner VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" haces que Xorg se compile solo con soporte para el driver propietario pero si además o solo quieres el driver libre deberás añadir o dejar solamente nv en esta variable y recompilar xorg.

Muchos usamos el driver nvidia propietario, así que tan solo con instalar las nvidia-drivers tendrá que funcionar. No te olvides que después de compilar cada nuevo kernel tendrás también que reinstalar los drivers nvidia.

----------

## pasteles

Bueno otro pasito mas, ya no me da este error, pero me da error al cargar los modulos del teclado y del raton.He probado con xorgcfg -textmode, y tambien de manera automatica y en los 2 casos me da el mismo error, como lo podria solucionar?

----------

## Coghan

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Bueno otro pasito mas, ya no me da este error, pero me da error al cargar los modulos del teclado y del raton.He probado con xorgcfg -textmode, y tambien de manera automatica y en los 2 casos me da el mismo error, como lo podria solucionar?

 

¿Que teclado y ratón usas?, pon tu xorg.conf y vemos donde puede estar el error. Pon también la salida con los errores de xorg.

----------

## pasteles

Este es el archivo de log:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux shark 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Mon Feb 25 20:57:53 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 25 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 26 22:38:49 2008

(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e1240

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,00e1 card 1462,0250 rev a1 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,00e0 card 1462,0250 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,00e4 card 1462,0250 rev a1 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,00e7 card 1462,0250 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,00e7 card 1462,0250 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,00e8 card 1462,0250 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,00df card 1462,0250 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,00ea card 1462,7585 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,00e5 card 1462,0250 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,00ee card 1462,0250 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,00e3 card 1462,0250 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,00e2 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,00ed card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,00f1 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1106,3044 card 0574,086c rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1462,025c rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfb000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02d0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02d0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02d0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:48:02 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:14:20 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02d0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02d0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6600 GT (NV43) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.46.cc

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     BenQ FP937s (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP937s (DFP-0): 155.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP937s (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02d0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) No Input driver matching `kbd'

(WW) No core pointer registered

No core keyboard

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

```

Y este es el archivo xorg.conf generado automaticamente:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Coghan

No pones que teclado y ratón tienes, ni si es ps2 o usb, pero puedes probar algo genérico

Usa ese xorg.conf y copialo a /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Deja esta sección como sigue para el teclado

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection
```

La sección del ratón no le veo que falte nada, veamos que ratón tienes.

----------

## pasteles

perdona por el despiste del raton y del teclado. Tengo un teclado y raton inalambricos logitech, el teclado es ps2 y el raton es usb, pero le tengo puesto un adaptador de ps2,osea que lo conecto tambien al puerto ps/2

----------

## antogc

bueno imagino que al ser inhalambricos se complica un poco la cosa....yo tube ese error de que no cargaba los modulos de raton y teclado siemplemente hice un reemerge de las X11 asegurandome de que le daba soporte para tal en el make.conf.....

pusiste el INPUT_DEVICES antes de instalar las X o despues?

si es asi pues nada  reinstalar X11

saludos!

----------

## pasteles

Si lo puse antes de hacer el emerge xorg-x11, ademas añado la linea scanner

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'
> 
> (EE) No Input driver matching `kbd'
> 
> (WW) No core pointer registered
> ...

 

ese debe ser tu problema, o bien no tienes instalados los paquetes xf86-input-keyboard / xf86-input-mouse o añadiste despues esos uses o algo está roto. Recompila esos dos paquetes y a ver que te cuenta. 

Además, el use scanner es un use global, va en las USE, no en el INPUT_DEVICES.

saluetes

----------

